# New Dilemma Please Help!!!!!!!



## Charlton John (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi New situation Please Help. Here are my options TZ25 DA trade w/ 60" MMM, triple bagger (never used) tooth bar and ballast box no loss no gain (even swap) N.H. T1510 30 Horse, FEL with 60"MMM 8 yr. pymt @ 330 a month 7500 in interest payments. Included in deal from dealer custom colored hard top canopy (not really needed) loaded R4's and 500 off. 

Kabota (dont know much about them) Trade is a 1500 loss for all They just got back to me today (also right around the corner 4 minute tractor drive) 30 horse loaded r'4's (free) 60"MMM and FEL 352.00 A month for 6 yrs. (not sure about how much of this is interest) Rate is 3% better for them and 2 yrs. less payments than N.H. or

B2620 Kabota (26 horse) This compared to my TZ only 1 horse more but much bigger tires loaded r'4's w/ tires loaded compared to my non loaded turfs on the TZ will be gaining between tractor and tires about 400+ lbs. Drive on 60"MMM (really coinvenent) FEL and backhoe for also around 350 a month and 6yr. pymts. 
Part of my dilemma is getting something too big and honestly w/ 2.75 acres this is much more suitable for my property


Please Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Kubota 2620 in not much more than the TZ you have now. Don't think you would be happy. May as well keep the TZ in that case.

The T1510 has most of the stuff I would want. I like the hard canopy. You will learn to love it in the hot summer sun or rain. Tell the dealer to throw in a 72 inch MMM and that's a deal.


----------



## Charlton John (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks, but w/ the 2620 I could get the backhoe out of the deal and am adding morer weight and ground clearence which is big to me. Also the difference in payments and rates would save me thousands. Also the Kabota dealer is right around the corner. I dont have any means of getting the tractor to N.H. and they want 80 and hr. for roadside servce from the time they leave till they return and they are 40 minutes (1 way ) Also I could get the 30 horse Kabota for only 20 more a month and save thousands over the life of payments in finance charges. The canopy is only 400 so I could always just get one in the future, I love the sun and here in upstate NY sure it gets hot but not like where you are. Also I would be gaining 3 ranges w/ the 2620 instead of the 2 I have w/ the TZ 

What do you think?? Thanks TF you have been great.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Charlton, the BIGGEST and most important issue here in my opinion is which tractor is best suited and the one you will be happy with. If you have a major use for the backhoe, that would be a huge bonus. In my experience, backhoes tend to sit unused gathering rust and leaks. Does this tractor have a subframe mount for the backhoe or is it a 3 pt. hitch mount? I would NOT get it if it does not have a backhoe subframe. 3 pt. hitch mounted backhoes have a nasty habit of breaking compact tractor in half at the clutch/transmission bell housing. You might get by with some occasional very light use with a 3 pt. hitch mounted hoe but with any type of moderate or heavy use, you are asking for trouble in my opinion. I think Kubota's are much better built and hold up well. Go for the Kubota taking in the above info. if that is the machine that fits you best. In the end, the bottom line is whether you are satisfied and happy with it. 

WE WILL however be expecting some nice pictures of whatever machine you go with.  :cheers: :fineprint


----------



## Charlton John (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes there is a subframe forthe backhoe that does not need to be removed when taking off. Yes if this or whatever I decide on there will be pics, thanks


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Since the Kubota dealer is so close can you try one out at your place to see how it does on your terrain? You should be able to tell how well it works within 30 mins. Just get a load of dirt in the bucket and try to go up the slope that has been causing problems. This would answer the question definitively and would save you more money. Kubota makes a great tractor and with the dealer so close it is a big advantage when you need maintenance and service. 

I agree with TF admin that backhoes are great tools that don't get used very often. You could try seeing how much the tractor deal would be without the backhoe just to compare.

Andy


----------



## Charlton John (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay these companies are not making it easier on me. I just got a offer from New Holland on the 30 horse (T1510 W/ FEL, loaded r4's and 60 MMM for 0 % over 5 years. Also taking not hit on my TZ trade in. These is a nice machine of course and will help me get a lot done faster but when heavy work is done 5 yrs. or so it will be too big for my property but I will then fully own this one and can decide what to do then. 

Kubota B2620 (more rightly sized for my property) But really only 75 % of the tractor mentioned above (as far as weight power etc...) this would have loaded r4's 60 MMM drive on (coinvience) FEL and a B.H. for 6 yrs. 4.25 % and taking a 1500 hit on my current TZ trade. Payments would be N.H. 342.00 a month 5 yrs. and Kubota 380 a month for 6. 

What to do Help Please


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think you knew up front the tractor you need now would be too big for the property once you are done with the heavy work and was planning to trade or sell it. See if you can demo each one and go with the one like best. Having the dealer close by is a big bonus but in the end the machine that does the tasks like you want is the most important.


----------

